# Time for the Truth



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

The picture of me with my great grandson Zachary is not a current picture.  I was 74 when the picture was taken but it's the best picture I've ever taken; so I use it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The picture of me looks thinner than I currently am.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I am not an orangutan librarian, though I have been known to say "ook" on occasion.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I actually wear a basic black cloak and floppy hat, not a green one. The purple suit shown in the avatar IS accurate, however.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am not a skeleton holding a piece of glowing Uranium over a cryogenically frozen alien while government agents look on.  

Nor am I in Megadeth (if only...)


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

NapCat in his natural state: 

                                      napcatcatnappin' !!


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

It's been about five years since I took that photo, and I have less hair now.  Not bald though, despite what my wife keeps telling me.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Haha very amusing thread.

Let's see, I don't have a beak. I don't have blue eyes.
My forehead is two colors like the beak, swim cap tan line! Yikes.
And my eyes are green.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not a puppy anymore, and I'm more grumpy than I used to be.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't usually have straight hair - my normal hair is ringlet curls but I like to mix it up now and then.  It's currently purple curls - true dark purple


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

My identity is classified.  Rogue spies have tried and failed to uncover it.  If I told you, I'd have to kill you.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

My first novel's cover is much more exciting than me, thus it's my Avatar. Although I'd look like the mercenary on the cover if I had much more hair, was much younger, and underwent a good bit of plastic surgery.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I am not in fact a cute little ball of fluff, but I do yawn like that on an almost constant basis ......


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

My pic's 4 or 5 years old, and it takes more Miss Clairol to achieve that look now , but it's a great smile, so I'm stickin' with it.  (Credit goes to talented photographer hubby for that and any other picture in which I do not look like the Wicked Witch of West.)

--Maria


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I am not a bronze Torus Knot, but I am definately twisted.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not really green.....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I do tend to squint a bit and have a fair amount of gray fuzz on my face, but my ears are not that pointy and my nose is not (normally) black.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

I once ate my kid's chocolate Easter bunny, and then told her the Easter bunny didn't come that year.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

My eyes aren't turquoise-green, and my attitude isn't usually quite that perky.  And red's not really my color, either.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I can't remember the time when I was as young and as cute as my avatar, but at least I like yellow begonias. (I don't remember weighing what my driver's license says I weigh, either.)    There, I feel a lot better.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Sometimes you just feel like there is a mouse on your head....


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

My hair isn't that long now - cut it lots shorter a few months ago and the curls are even curlier than that picture and  yes it is my real color and has been since I was about 30 - I started going grey in high school and had salt and pepper hair by my senior year. I've grown into my color now that I am in my 50's


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Desert willow (Chilopsis linearis) blossoms have five ruffled petal-like lobes, not four. The deep purple color is uncommon, most are white, pale pink, or lavender. My origami model is therefore a simplified model.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm not nearly as cute as my picture.

(But who could be, really)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm up in the top of that tree.  The photograph just cut me out.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I am not Larry the Dinosaur, I am the cartoonist who created him. An actual picture of me would drive you mad from the sheer horror of my nightmare visage.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I am not from guernsey and I have no idea how to change my avatar so I am going to stick with this until I get more computer savvy.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

tsilver said:


> The picture of me with my great grandson Zachary is not a current picture. I was 74 when the picture was taken but it's the best picture I've ever taken; so I use it.


 I was reading something you posted yesterday where you admitted to being 80 years old - and I thought to myself that you look fantastic! Knowing that you were ONLY 74 in that pic - you still look fantastic!!!!

My profile pic is about a month old - so I still look like that...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I am 86 as of 4 Feb.  I was 80 when I was taking care of my son.  It was probably my black hair that made people think I looked younger at 74 and even today.  It's a genetic thing but I'm finally getting some gray now mixed in with the black   I think gray is beautiful and don't mind it at all.  

Terry


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I am almost a perfect double of the guy who plays Carlos on "Desperate Housewives"... I'm not kidding.


----------



## kfran (Jan 31, 2011)

The picture of me is from before I had my kids.  Since then, I have pulled out all my hair and existed on a diet of ice cream and chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

That's me!  Well half of me. I took it at work, cut it in half with photogene & turned it B&W.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I do have a face even if I don't like to show it usually


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Photoshop is a many splendored thing.  

I have a sparkly rhinestone #1 BITCH pin that I wear with pride. I earned it. Ask the cat. (the dog will lie)


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I will admit here that I only wear the pink stuffed bunny costume on special occasions.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't usually dress so formally just for afternoon tea in the rose garden.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm even fatter and uglier than my picture indicates. Fortunately, I'm pretty good with Photoshop.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok..ok...I admit it. The birds pooped on my lime green Chanel suit.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

tsilver said:


> The picture of me with my great grandson Zachary is not a current picture. I was 74 when the picture was taken but it's the best picture I've ever taken; so I use it.


FUNNY! I was just thinking when I saw the title of this thread "I wonder if she is going to say that is not her in the pic or is she going to say that she really is in her 50s!"  VERY good photo... and for 74 you were still VERY young looking! I LOVE it!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I'm not really green.....


It's not easy being green...


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

There is a white furry beard under that white furry scarf...


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

I am not really the sun and yet the world revolves around me


----------

